# Serious scratches in my skim coat



## BabaTheBuilder (Jan 12, 2021)

project: filling in garbage knock down texture with semi(?) gloss paint. Pre-70’s home so Lead paint and asbestos is possible. 

I’ve been getting some nasty scratches lately in my joint compound applications








I scrape the wall getting anything that sticks out. 
Primer (it does it with Kilz 2 and Zinsser 1-2-3)
Joint compound (all purpose usg green)
Topping (usg light blue) 


before it would be a simple speck here or there in the joint compound itself etc. But now it’s taking the primer off too. I bought a new taping knife and it still did the same thing. The first two rooms I worked on didn’t have this issue.

has anyone come across this issue before?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Kilz Pva, then re skim


----------



## BabaTheBuilder (Jan 12, 2021)

Mjaw said:


> Kilz Pva, then re skim


Will that work on already painted walls? Especially when the coat I’m priming over is semi-gloss and low quality?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

BabaTheBuilder said:


> Will that work on already painted walls? Especially when the coat I’m priming over is semi-gloss and low quality?


Prpbably not in that situation, id just skim over it, prime with pva and see if that works.


----------



## JohnStinson (Dec 8, 2020)

BabaTheBuilder said:


> project: filling in garbage knock down texture with semi(?) gloss paint. Pre-70’s home so Lead paint and asbestos is possible.
> 
> I’ve been getting some nasty scratches lately in my joint compound applications
> 
> ...


First, scrape the area clean and level using the putty knife. Next, apply a small amount of the spackling compound to cover the scratch with a putty knife and a small area around the scratch.

Using Spackling and Paint to Fix a Deep Scratch on a Wall
A sanding sponge.
A putty knife.
Lightweight Spackling paste.
Primer.
Paint.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

BabaTheBuilder said:


> project: filling in garbage knock down texture with semi(?) gloss paint. Pre-70’s home so Lead paint and asbestos is possible.
> 
> I’ve been getting some nasty scratches lately in my joint compound applications
> View attachment 41589
> ...


Mjaw is absolutely right. I’d would like to add only one thing. It’s good practice to sand paint before doing anything to it. Even between coats. I think that may be why it’s so rough. No one does that and tiny bumps grow into larger ones.


----------

